# Possibility of increasing memory for Rhino modelling software



## jamroac (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this but I hope someone can help me.

I want to increase the memory available to the Rhino software.

I am attempting a complex operation in Rhino with the Grasshopper plugin but because the operation is a massive task, my computer is struggling to perform. I was hoping someone would be able to help me resolve the problem on my own computer and avoid having to find another one to use.

The error message that comes up says:

"Windows is out of memory and Rhino will close after you click OK. You should restart your computer after Rhino exits." _(see attached image)_

Now, I have searched the web for possible answers and one that comes up on the Rhino wiki is this:

http://wiki.mcneel.com/rhino/memoryincrease

Which states, on Windows Vista, going into the Boot Configuration Data Store and changed the memory by typing


```
BCDEDIT /set increaseuserva 3072
```
which, when I do, comes up with an error message saying the file could not be found.

I was just wondering if anyone knew how I could resolve this problem as I need the operation to perform.

Thank you so much for your time.

James


I have scanned my computer with Belarc Advisor and these are the results:
Operating System System Model
Windows 7 Home Premium (build 7600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United Kingdom) Acer Aspire 5738 0100
System Serial Number: LXPAL0X002914143342000
Enclosure Type: Notebook
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.00 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: Acer JV50 Rev
Serial Number: LXPAL0X002914143342000
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD V1.13 07/13/2009
Drives Memory Modules c,d
309.58 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
32.74 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT20N [CD-ROM drive]

WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WXH209650651, SMART Status: Healthy 3068 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'M1' has 1024 MB (serial number 82B18644)
Slot 'M2' has 2048 MB (serial number 876C899F)
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0)	309.58 GB	32.74 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
James 25/05/2010 10:49:02 AM	(admin)
local system accounts
Administrator 08/04/2009 7:25:25 AM	(admin)
Guest	never	
HomeGroupUser$	never	

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account

Epson ESC/P-R	on USB001
hp deskjet 5100 series	on \\dave-roach\hp deskjet 5100 series
HP Photosmart C4100 series	on USB002
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver	on SHRFAX:
Microsoft XPS Document Writer	on XPSPort:
Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver	on Send To Microsoft OneNote Port:
Controllers Display
Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller NVIDIA GeForce G 105M [Display adapter]
LGD LP156WH2-TLE1 [Monitor] (15.3"vis)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio[/CODE]


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

IMO this system is underpowered for this use. I'd expect that you'll have further problems even if you fix this problem. I would suggest upgrading to a 64 bit operating system and at least 4 gB of RAM.

Several things to try tho' - first, close all open programs, close everything in the system tray (by the clock), then kill off any unneeded processes in Task Manager...Processes tab. Then run the Rhino program and see if you get the same error.

If so, then try the steps above in Safe Mode.


----------

